# got a ipod 4th gen shuffle. Sound quality sucks.



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi guys i just received a ipod shuffle 4th gen which i ordered for my bro from flipkart and the sound quality sucks totally. The bundled earphones are worthless. And my old nokia e63 plays better music than this. I was wondering if there was a way i could get an exchange . ???  for something better. and although the sound is pretty okay using my grado sr60 and philips shp 1900. i was wondering if there was a way i could change this for something better. anyone here who has some experience in these matters? please help


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

If the sound quality still sucks using a SR60, then it will suck all the way, try getting a Cowon.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 13, 2012)

cowon e2 ?

sending an email to flipkart literally begging them to take the stuff back. God be with me


UPDATE : apparently there is someway you can get eq on the shuffle. trying that now. just to make sure only bass is activated.

apparently there is some change so i believe the eq system works and the sound i am getting now is pretty good.


----------



## pramudit (Aug 13, 2012)

use rockbox custom firmware to get more features, codecs support and as others say "better sound quality" but it will void warranty...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 14, 2012)

pramudit said:


> use rockbox custom firmware to get more features, codecs support and as others say "better sound quality" but it will void warranty...



rockbox is not supported for ipod shuffle .

i am overall pretty happy with the EQ though. and with the volume levels boosted the sound is pretty good now. The only concern is that this will lead to decrease in battery life.

so according to cnet it clocks in at about 18 hours. apple rates it at 15 hours. so i guess with the eq turned up it will last 15 hours.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 14, 2012)

Give the Bundled Earphones some time to Burn-in.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 14, 2012)

But I heard that iPods set the standards for MP3 players


----------



## demansional (Aug 23, 2012)

aaruni said:


> But I heard that iPods set the standards for MP3 players



True. I don't think your iPod is the issue here, unless you got a defective one.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2012)

aaruni said:


> But I heard that iPods set the standards for MP3 players



Not True. Cowon and SanDisk have players with superior Sound Quality.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

Then what's all the hype about?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you referring to the OP or the hype about Apple's Music Players?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2012)

^the wht earphons


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

hype about the iPods..


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^the wht earphons



Vague.



aaruni said:


> hype about the iPods..



Apple's Marketing.

From what I've heard and what I've experienced Cowon > Apple.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2012)

I have only experienced iPod shuffle when it used to be rectangular. Felt it was pretty good. Maybe the newer generations have defects, or I am not a very good music judge....


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2012)

The quality is awesome. But when you compare 'em with the new ones by Cowon, you'll feel the difference. I own Cowon iAudio E2. And I have spent considerable amount of time with iPod Nano (Latest Generation).


----------



## sandynator (Aug 24, 2012)

Till 3rd gen I pods were good for SQ but started degrading later on.
Some cowons may be bulky & Ugly but for sheer SQ nothing can beats them IMHO.


----------



## dissel (Aug 24, 2012)

If the sound quality is the prime concern go for Cowon.....nothing else can come near it. It got BBE support and plethora of settings/tweak/eq in the bundled firmware/OS.

Got myself Cowon D2+ 16GB almost 2 years ago during 'Stock clearance sell" (already back dated/obsolete  then) from Cowon India (FK was not born then), and it still rocks....It got 1600mah battery (correct me) which is hard to deplete even today. I never fill the need  to flash it with different firmware like Rock Box.

Before that I got 3rd Gen Ipod Nano 8 GB....which is sound okish in compare to D2+.

Cowon player may not be as good looking and suitable for flashing around friends & colleagues, but it always pleases your ear once you power them on, thats guarantee.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 26, 2012)

@dissel
whats the difference between d2plus and c2.
Is it worth spending more on c2?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2012)

^no dont think it is worth it, coz you still get 80% of the functionality with a d2+ and there is no real use of the added functionality (eg: flash player is not used on the d2+ at all)
this is only audio tho, the pods are better for vids 
have ipod, iphone 3gs and cowon d2+
not one song on the idevices, use saavn or shoutcast for music, all songs on d2+, the biggest advantage is that you can listen to music for like a week, and the battery does not die  it's built like a brick, but it's a srs mp3 player 
it's also, really cheap atm


----------



## dissel (Aug 26, 2012)

^^^^

Don't get me wrong here, but I can't understand your reply......just want to know do you want to say Cowon D2+ not worth it over  i - product in terms of sound quality ? Please clarify.

But one thing if you say so, I don't have any problem though, for my point of view who I'm to judge individuals liking ? Everyone must have their own test.

Just can't understand the comment.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 6, 2012)

I dont know if this is the right place to post -

I want to buy an Ipod touch 64 gb.Is it advisable to buy one right now or wait for the new Ipod touch 5th gen if there is one coming ?


----------



## koolent (Sep 6, 2012)

I hav an iPod shuffle 4th gen and it rocks. With iTunes I put the volume to +100% and play with my skullcandy. iPods are pretty good.

I hav an iPod shuffle bought Januare 2011 and it rocks. With iTunes I put the volume to +100% and play with my skullcandy. iPods are pretty good.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

^^you my friend have no idea about music then


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> I hav an iPod shuffle 4th gen and it rocks. With iTunes I put the volume to +100% and play with my skullcandy. iPods are pretty good.
> 
> I hav an iPod shuffle bought Januare 2011 and it rocks. With iTunes I put the volume to +100% and play with my skullcandy. iPods are pretty good.



Get some Denons and listen to some music and you will know what really rocks


----------



## red dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ^^you my friend have no idea about music then


So you have some idea about music,right?



gunnerwholelife said:


> Get some Denons and listen to some music and you will know what really rocks


So you have an AHD 510 and you think it is the ultimate?
Good for your wallet.
As far as the sq of ipods go,it is definitely not the best,but it is not that bad either.If someone is really serious about music he/she does not care about ipods or Cowons.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

red dragon said:


> So you have some idea about music,right?
> 
> 
> So you have an AHD 510 and you think it is the ultimate?
> Good for your wallet.



AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA dude. so much attitude . Yes i have idea about music because i have produced electronic music of my own , and i have used proffesional studio audio gear like shure and commercial audio gear like funktion-1


----------

